# To My So. Cal Outbacker Family



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

My DH is down on Poway right now for an appointment for his eye, which he has missed because the whole town has been evacuated. They are pretty sure that his parents have lost their house. He said it is a nightmare where he is right now because they roads are in gridlock.

Just wanted to send out a shout to anyone that might be down there or know someone down there... be safe and know we are thinking about you!

Shannon


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.nctimes.com/articles/2007/10/22..._1810_21_07.txt

Went looking for story.

Hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Will keep all who are affected in any way in prayers.

Hope all will be well.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We are about 12 miles away from the Irvine fire. Unlike the Malibu fire that was started by downed power lines, we have learned that the Irvine fire was started by arsen







We are so thankful that we do not live near any of the canyons. The winds have been pretty relentless and our hearts go out to all Southern California residents who have lost their homes and those who are still in danger.

Shannon, I hope your in-laws are ok and that they didn't lose their home after all...Be safe everyone...

Here is what I see from my front door










And from my kitchen window


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Quite the illiustration of the wind Dawn.wow.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Dawn, maybe I won't be moving there soon.

I do hope everyone is ok and out of harms way. I know from the many fires here in AZ how aweful they can be but many times they are in wildnerness areas and not affecting peoples homes.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW!! Hope everyone is safe! Dawn, I just sent your link to Kathy. She used to live out there and was grateful to see the photos and have the 1st hand news account! She'll be checking in on some friends tonight.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I called our friends Christine and Marc (They live in Foothill Ranch along with Stacy R) who attended the SoCal rally in their beautiful SOB toyhauler after I heard that homes in Foothill Ranch were being threatened. Christine told me that they have voluntarily evacuated and that she was standing across the street from their home watching the surrounding hillsides burn. Marc was going to remove the trailer from storage as it was in a very precarious fire prone area as well.

Please send prayers for their safety and for their homes to be spared...


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Very bad situation here in all of Southern California right now... Attached is a pic I took this morning about 9:30am from Costa Mesa. (Skippershe's stomping ground) The fire was / is burning in the Irvine area (Orange County), about 10-15 miles as the crow flys from where I took the pic.

San Diego county is in very bad shape. Over 250,000 residents evacuated. One of my friends and co-workers lost his house this morning @ 7:00am in Ramona, San Diego county.









Now Lake Arrowhead (San Bernardino mountains) is on fire.

These winds are so strong... Very sad day ...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow Kurt, you were literally right around the corner from my house...that pic was taken at Harbor and Adams right??

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your friend's home


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

how very sad for everyone. Please keep us posted on all Outbackers and their friends and families. The animal shelters will undoubtedly be overflowing as well.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I think its time to call my sister in law in San Diego and see where she is in relation to everything.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

skippershe said:


> that pic was taken at Harbor and Adams right??


Yep, on the way to the Ford dealer to pick up a part ....


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers to all of you over there, and for the men and women trying to get a handle on all of these fires. Above all else take care of yourselves and your loved ones.

Carl


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

X2
Thoughts and Prayers to all


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just discovered that parts of Foothill Ranch are under mandatory evacuation and that Christine and Marc's house is 2 streets away from flames.

I'm trying to make sure that Stacey R and dw Judy are safe via email...I'll report when I hear from them..hopefully very soon.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

**Update**

I just spoke to Stacy R over the phone







The fire burned all around their house but it never caught fire!








His dw Judy was interviewed in their garage this morning by CBS 2 news prior to their evacuation...I'm trying to find her interview online and if I do find it, I will post the link.

Try searching CBS.com for the Santiago Fire and keep an eye out for Judy R.

So glad to hear that they are safe!!

Stacey says that he will try to post their story of survival hopefully tomorrow sometime...


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I have talked to Mike a couple times today (trying to stay off the phone is tough!) - They are currently with family in Clairemont. They are watching the local news and are watching houses burn down directly behind and above his parents house. 4 houses on their street have burned down, but no addresses have been released so at this time they do not know if the house is there or not. The fire is burning right there though, so it's wait and see at this time.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I have talked to Mike a couple times today (trying to stay off the phone is tough!) - They are currently with family in Clairemont. They are watching the local news and are watching houses burn down directly behind and above his parents house. 4 houses on their street have burned down, but no addresses have been released so at this time they do not know if the house is there or not. The fire is burning right there though, so it's wait and see at this time.


Shannon,

Please keep us posted...our prayers will continue for Mike's parent's house to remain safe...

Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeez! This is awful!

Everybody concerned, please stay safe (like you need me to tell you that!







). Remember, material things can be replaced... lives can not.
You are all in our thoughts.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It was so erie coming into work this morning. The sun low in the sky projected a weird orange light across the LA/OC basin and a huge orange/gray cloud layer hangs over our heads. The air quality is really poor right now and the kid's school is canceling outdoor PE and activities.

The LA/OC basin is really that, a "basin". Like a bowl. We're surrounded by hills and mountains on all sides except to the west. And all of those sides are burning right now. Such a bummer. Best wishes and prayers to all who are in harm's way. Especially the brave firefighters who are out there facing the beast.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Was just watching the news. How awful! And for so many people.

Please everyone, stay safe, and don't hesitate to evacuate if it is necessary.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers to all involved!! Please take care of yourselves and your families! Be safe and be smart !!


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

We live about 4 miles from a voluntary evacuation area border. I don't think we'll eventually be asked to evacuate, because the winds from the east are subsiding and expected to eventually turn-around and travel from the west to east (ie. away from where I live along the coast). The only significant effect for us has been continuous smoky air with ashes covering everything.

To all of our Southern CA fellow Outbackers...We're thinking about you! Please be safe...

Eric


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Wanted to give everyone an update on Mike's family:

He and his mom & dad stayed in a hotel again last night. The great news is that the city of Poway has released a list of the confirmed houses that have been burned down and their house, by all reports, is still standing. It appears that all of the houses on their street survived. The street below lost 6 houses and the street above lost 4. They are starting to let people go home today, so hopefully they can get up there and access the damage themselves.

I hope everyone else is still safe - sounds like you might get a reprive in the winds today, which should help with the effort.

Shannon


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I've been watching from the beginning. My thoughts &







go out to all involved. 
Very Sad.

Tami


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Click on the photo Galleries:
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-fi...=la-home-center


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

This morning.


----------



## mom2countrykids (Sep 25, 2007)

I just found this map that shows a pretty good detail of where and what has burned around San Deigo. http://www.signonsandiego.com/firemap/ Such a huge area!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers for all of those affected! My wife's uncle is evacuated (he's north of San Diego). We visited him in 2006 and it was a beautiful area. On NBC national news the other night one woman was interviewed and said that in return for the nice weather, they had a couple faults: Earthquakes, Fires, and Mudslides!









Most important, everyone please stay safe. Just about anything is easier to rebuild than a human body!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Wanted to give everyone an update on Mike's family:
> 
> He and his mom & dad stayed in a hotel again last night. The great news is that the city of Poway has released a list of the confirmed houses that have been burned down and their house, by all reports, is still standing. It appears that all of the houses on their street survived. The street below lost 6 houses and the street above lost 4. They are starting to let people go home today, so hopefully they can get up there and access the damage themselves.
> 
> ...


Wow! Sounds like they were granted a miracle for sure! That's great news Shannon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mom2 said:


> I just found this map that shows a pretty good detail of where and what has burned around San Deigo. http://www.signonsandiego.com/firemap/ Such a huge area!


Thanks for the map... 
The link didn't work when I clicked on it, but I was able to get there manually...

I clicked on one of the photos and it was of firefighters fighting a fire at Thousand Trails RV Resort








California Jim or Mgonzo2u, can you confirm which location this was and if this park was lost??


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I took these the night before last in Santiago Canyon at the Santiago Fire.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

This is from the Thousand Trails "Pio Pico" website:

ALERT! As of 10/22 Pio Pico is closed due to the nearby Harris Fire. The best estimate for re-opening is at least a week and more likely longer. Please visit www.calfire.org or call the fire hotline at 619-590-3160 for information on the Harris Fire.

Pio Pico is just across the border from Tecate MX. Hope they are OK.


----------

